# Pflueger Supreme



## Popeye (Feb 16, 2009)

Just picked up a "used once" Pflueger Supreme 8035MG wound with 12lb Fireline on both spools for $60.00. The Fox Chain guide I know originally bought for use on his boat but found that the reels were a little to big for some of his smaller handed clients, so he is getting smalled framed ones. I needed to replace my 30+ year old Zebco Cardinal4 anyhow.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice buy Mr. Flounderhead


----------



## darb79 (Feb 16, 2009)

Im a big fan of the pfluger spinning reels. The thing to do with that reel now is clean it out and put some quantum hot sauce in it.


----------



## FishingCop (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice score...  

Is that old Cardinal red? I think I've got one of those too - (remember, I'm still using the old Mitchell 300 I used 35 years ago for jiggin' minnows


----------



## Popeye (Feb 16, 2009)

FishingCop said:


> Nice score...
> 
> Is that old Cardinal red? I think I've got one of those too - (remember, I'm still using the old Mitchell 300 I used 35 years ago for jiggin' minnows



No it's dark green with a black spool and beige colored spool housing:
This one isn't mine but same model as mine that I found on Ebay, starting bid $35.00. Mine looks like it's in better condition too.


----------



## FishingCop (Feb 16, 2009)

flounderhead59 said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > Nice score...
> ...



That doesn't look like mine at all - excpet for the silver medalion on the side - mine's red. I doubt mine is as valuable as yours either, I'm sure it wasn't that expensive when I bought it.....


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Feb 19, 2009)

Great find man! 

I like that Cardinal, you should keep it as an antique. I got schooled last year at a river for Steelies last winter with an old guy using the same reel.

Ps. My father uses the old Mitchell 300's aswell. He has 3 and an anniversary edition.


----------



## willfishforfood (Feb 20, 2009)

FH good score but don't stop using the best. I still use C4's and still buy new spinners but always go back.
I got my first at a tackle store in wintrop harbor in 1980. I have around 20 3, 4 and 6 and still looking for more.
Sure wish they would open ComEd again
WFFF


----------



## Popeye (Feb 20, 2009)

willfishforfood said:


> Sure wish they would open ComEd again
> WFFF



That sure was a nice place for landlocked fisherman, that’s for sure.

Lori, from the Salmon Stop was politicking last year to get it reopened and haven't heard anything from that endeavor. Maybe with Blago gone and some new blood in the DNR it could happen now.


----------



## willfishforfood (Feb 20, 2009)

last time I fished it was with Finman in 2002. I might make it back in 2010.
WFFF


----------

